# CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM



## masterag (23. April 2012)

*CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*

Hi hab den Alpenföhn Brocken. Leider passt der Lüfter nicht in die richtige richtung wegen den Kühlern vom RAM.
Hatt jemand ne idee was man da machen kann möchte eigentlich keine neuen RAMs kaufen.


----------



## r4lly (23. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*

Falls du noch RAM-Bänke frei hast, dann kannst du ja mal versuchen deine RAMs in die vom CPU-Sockel weiter entfernten Steckplätze zu setzen. 
Wenn dein Gehäuse im Deckel Mesh/Lüfterplätze hat, dann kannst du den CPU-Kühler auch nach "oben" blasend ausrichten.
Ansonsten versuch doch mal den Lüfter "hinter" dem Kühler anzbringen, sodass er die Luft durch den Kühler "saugt", anstatt zu blasen. Die Kühlleistung wird darunter zwar etwas leiden, aber vll reicht es dir ja schon aus.

*Glaskugel wegpack* Weitere infos zu deinem System/Gehäuse wären sinnvoll.


----------



## Franzl (23. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*

was für rams sinds denn? betreibst du oc (ram) ? 

idr. bringen die heatspreader von rams sehr wenig. mit genug airflow im gehäuse wirst du auch keine probleme haben ( meine meinung -> ohne gewähr )

du kannst die heatspreader abmachen. danach hast du ganz normale ramhöhen und solltest keine probleme haben

edit: den post über mir sehe ich als vorraussetzung für einen thread wie diesen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (23. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*

Das ist immer ärgerlich.
Ein paar Tipps:
Lüfter nach oben schieben
Ramkühler abmontieren (Garantieverlust!)
Lüfter auf die andere Seite anbringen
Kühler drehen (horizontal <--> vertikal)
Es kommt natürlich darauf an, wie wenig Platz du hast.
Edit: Bin wohl zu langsam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*

Interessant wäre mal die Hardware gewesen um sagen zu können was möglich wäre. So kann man nur sagen das man sich neuen RAM besorgt oder den Lüfter an der Rückseite saugend anbringt


----------



## Aggrotyp (23. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*

demontier einfach die kühlrippen, braucht eh keiner[wenns möglich ist(was zu 90% sicher sein sollte ohne deinen ram zu kennen)].


----------



## Onkel Bob (23. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*

Oder du nimmst ein Lüfter der schmaler (was für ein wort)ist. Hab ich damals auch so gemacht wegen Ram Vollbestückung siehe Bild.
Es handelt sich um ein Scythe Slip Stream Slim Lüfter.


----------



## Oromus (24. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter passt nicht wegen RAM*



Onkel Bob schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst ein Lüfter der schmaler (was für ein wort)ist. Hab ich damals auch so gemacht wegen Ram Vollbestückung siehe Bild.
> Es handelt sich um ein Scythe Slip Stream Slim Lüfter.


 
Mensch hätte ich das mal "damals" schon gewusst. Verdammt. Naja ich habe halt in neue RAM investiert. 

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle wie Onkel Bob machen.


----------

